# Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 - Gray dial - review (many pics!)



## Tallest

So I got my first Steinhart today. Here are my first impressions after unwrapping.

EDIT: My first impressions subsided, and I've had some time to play with the watch, and write a bit more thoughts on it here. So in order to spam less I am editing my post where I noted the positives (looks, dial, quality/price, great CS from Steinhart) and negatives in my view (bit cheap looking or rather paper thing looking watch hands).

I hope the below pictorial is useful for those of you still in doubt. I fully recommend the watch! So...this is my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military TO225 Gray dial pic review. Main point was to get some high quality pics out there and show the disputed new details (this being the V2.0 gray dial) and how the watch wears on different Nato straps.

Like the watch very much - for the price you probably can't beat it. To boot, Steinhart shipping and communication have been solid, issues so far that some people reported like misaligned hands or bezel markers are not present - so happy with this.

Found the watch to work best on leather nato and on gray/black Bond nato. I am yet to get khaki and gray nato straps, which I suspect will match well with it. I will update with more pics once those two classic strap choices arrive.

Here are the straps I liked it on as well as a closer view at the dial details. 








Gray dial looks different based on how the light hits the crystal and how that is photographed. In real life you don't get this glare, so it looks darker in most normal conditions. Judge for yourself (right side is no polarizer lens, left with with polarizer and that's your most accurate dial color, so decide if you like it based on left, not right side of the picture). Hope this pic helps.








How does it look next to black dial then? Check it out for yourself vs Seiko SKX007 (both 42mm).















Now, that we got the dial color out of the way, let me also say that the Ocean One text addition doesn't bother me one bit. The correct depth rating is also in my view a good change.

On to strap options then!
This is OVM on Gray / Black "Bond" Nato. A fairly good match if I do say so myself&#8230;








On Bond color scheme Nato (hmm&#8230;. nah, not a fan)








On a Khaki green Zulu (5 rings, SS)&#8230; I am not feeling green/gray color match and big rings... but this strap is my favorite on SKX007 as you see later.








I like best how it wears on a dark brown leather Nato&#8230;
&#8230;Off the wrist&#8230;







&#8230; and on it:








Here it is next to Seiko SKX 007 on green khaki zulu. Really like how these two look in my small collection.








Few words on the lume as I was told this is crucial to show! The lume is good. Here it is next to my Seiko SKX007 which is considered to have a good lume. As you can see, not too bad. Longevity I haven't tested though given how little I actually have need for using it!








And for closing... next to vintage Dacor 2nd stage regulator.


----------



## CzechMate

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

This is very nice watch! What do you mean by poor quality of hands? Can you elaborate more?

BTW, lume shot, or it didn't happen...


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Try the brown leather and congrats on your new OVM!


----------



## Tallest

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



CzechMate said:


> This is very nice watch! What do you mean by poor quality of hands? Can you elaborate more?
> 
> BTW, lume shot, or it didn't happen...


i mean they appear thin/flimsy and kinda bent. like made out of paper. i am exaggerating, but i saw the same on my friends o1. i also compare to seiko which i have and they are thicker, and "hover" above dial, casting a nice shadow. i like that. the hour hand on omv and O1 i saw is almost scraping a dial. like it needs a spacer under it in order to be a bit above, now it looks ke the hour hand is almost painted on the dial and i dont like that.

good shots are coming. i ordered gray and khaki natos, so expect some quality shots lume included.


----------



## kelt

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Nothing wrong with the OVM hands elevation, they need to be close to the dial for an accurate reading.

The colour of the OVM dial depends on the lighting it's exposed to, beside personal perception of colour that is: here is a black OOVM dial looking grey


----------



## Tallest

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Ive added few pics to my original post to make this a bit more useful for those of you who are wondering how this gray dial looks like, and how it matches to few popular nato straps. 



yankeexpress said:


> Try the brown leather and congrats on your new OVM!


I did - it is my favourite combo for now. On a Nato though. 



kelt said:


> Nothing wrong with the OVM hands elevation, they need to be close to the dial for an accurate reading.
> The colour of the OVM dial depends on the lighting it's exposed to, beside personal perception of colour that is: here is a black OOVM dial looking grey


Exactly If you took the crystal off you can see it is a rather dark than light gray. PLayed a lot with camera (see pics above) to establish that pretty conclusively.

Im still gonna stand by what I said on the hands situation, purely from design point of view. They could be thicker and more 3D and hour hand needs to be bit off the dial via some spacer.


----------



## alund

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Congrats. OVM looks real nice on the dark green NATO...


----------



## twintop

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

I agree with tallest on the hands, they do look very thin on my O1V. The hands on my O1VR look a bit thicker, which I like more.


----------



## Tallest

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



twintop said:


> I agree with tallest on the hands, they do look very thin on my O1V. The hands on my O1VR look a bit thicker, which I like more.


Well i only brought this up because i noticed that. I never ever on a watch paid attention to something such as thickness of watch hands, but here and on O1 black it stood out. I guess if it will bug me too much ill mod them but i dont think i care atm.


----------



## kelt

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



Tallest said:


> Well i only brought this up because i noticed that. I never ever on a watch paid attention to something such as thickness of watch hands, but here and on O1 black it stood out. I guess if it will bug me too much ill mod them but i dont think i care atm.


The hand thickness is linked to their weight and heavier hands to rotate would imply the various cogs working harder and resulting into higher wear of the movement.


----------



## Tallest

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



kelt said:


> The hand thickness is linked to their weight and heavier hands to rotate would imply the various cogs working harder and resulting into higher wear of the movement.


 Come on. eta movement in ovm is more than capable, im not asking for gold heavy oversized hands either  so im not sure this is relevant in this particular instance. Im actually wishing for higher off the dial placement, not heavier hands. When both hands cast shadow on dial it looks nicer, more premium/3D. So no point trying to justify this by movement imho, the issue is just overlooking this particular detail by the manufacturer. It is not a deal breaker.


----------



## kelt

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



Tallest said:


> Come on. eta movement in ovm is more than capable, im not asking for gold heavy oversized hands either  so im not sure this is relevant in this particular instance. Im actually wishing for higher off the dial placement, not heavier hands. When both hands cast shadow on dial it looks nicer, more premium/3D. So no point trying to justify this by movement imho, the issue is just overlooking this particular detail by the manufacturer. It is not a deal breaker.


I am not attempting to justify anything beyond helping my few remaining neurons to fight boredom and Alhzeimer !

The hand height above the dial is in part dictated by the length of the pivots sticking out of the movement.

Check this technical data on the 2824-2 fron ETA SA, on page 20 there is a side view showing elevation of parts:

https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopModules/ViewDoc.aspx?tabindex=1&tabid=28&DocId=569&DocType=DT

Another line of though regarding the thickness of the hands, some hands have square edges and raw sides, others have rounded edges and buffed sides of the same thickness but optically looking thinner.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



kelt said:


> I am not attempting to justify anything beyond helping my few remaining neurons to fight boredom and Alhzeimer !
> 
> The hand height above the dial is in part dictated by the length of the pivots sticking out of the movement.
> 
> Check this technical data on the 2824-2 fron ETA SA, on page 20 there is a side view showing elevation of parts:
> 
> https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopModules/ViewDoc.aspx?tabindex=1&tabid=28&DocId=569&DocType=DT


Link doesn't allow access:

Zugriff verweigert
Access denied
Accès refusé
Deutsch English Français	
Sie versuchen, von einer uns unbekannten Webseite aus, ein technisches Dokument im ETA Customer Service Portal zu öffnen.
Freundliche Grüsse
You are attempting to open a technical document from the ETA Customer Service Portal, through an unrecognized Web-site.
Best regards Vous essayez d'ouvrir un document technique sur le Customer Service Portal d'ETA, depuis un site Web qui nous est inconnu.
Meilleures salutations	
ETA SA
Manufacture Horlogère Suisse

Customer Service Portal ETA SA
Manufacture Horlogère Suisse

Customer Service Portal ETA SA
Manufacture Horlogère Suisse

Customer Service Portal


----------



## Tallest

i see well ... i hope ppl still buy the watch though, looks great in person. i wanted to say that my complaints are minor and overall it is awesome. 

my point here was that dont hate the gray dial, it is very cool!


----------



## kelt

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



yankeexpress said:


> Link doesn't allow access:
> 
> Zugriff verweigert
> Access denied
> Accès refusé
> Deutsch English Français
> Sie versuchen, von einer uns unbekannten Webseite aus, ein technisches Dokument im ETA Customer Service Portal zu öffnen.
> Freundliche Grüsse
> You are attempting to open a technical document from the ETA Customer Service Portal, through an unrecognized Web-site.
> Best regards Vous essayez d'ouvrir un document technique sur le Customer Service Portal d'ETA, depuis un site Web qui nous est inconnu.
> Meilleures salutations
> ETA SA
> Manufacture Horlogère Suisse
> 
> Customer Service Portal ETA SA
> Manufacture Horlogère Suisse
> 
> Customer Service Portal ETA SA
> Manufacture Horlogère Suisse
> 
> Customer Service Portal


Go there:

ETA SA Manufacture Horlogère Suisse: 2824-2

Click on "downloads" and on the next page fill in the window for the movement.



Tallest said:


> i see well ... i hope ppl still buy the watch though, looks great in person. i wanted to say that my complaints are minor and overall it is awesome.
> 
> my point here was that dont hate the gray dial, it is very cool!


Hope you find hands that please you better than the originals!

I like the grey dial too!


----------



## maxthecat80

Tallest said:


> So I got my first Steinhart today. Here are my first impressions after unwrapping.
> 
> EDIT: My first impressions subsided, and I've had some time to play with the watch, and write a bit more thoughts on it here. So in order to spam less I am editing my post where I noted the positives (looks, dial, quality/price, great CS from Steinhart) and negatives in my view (bit cheap looking or rather paper thing looking watch hands).
> 
> I hope the below pictorial is useful for those of you still in doubt. I fully recommend the watch! So...this is my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military TO225 Gray dial pic review. Main point was to get some high quality pics out there and show the disputed new details (this being the V2.0 gray dial) and how the watch wears on different Nato straps.
> 
> Like the watch very much - for the price you probably can't beat it. To boot, Steinhart shipping and communication have been solid, issues so far that some people reported like misaligned hands or bezel markers are not present - so happy with this.
> 
> Found the watch to work best on leather nato and on gray/black Bond nato. I am yet to get khaki and gray nato straps, which I suspect will match well with it. I will update with more pics once those two classic strap choices arrive.


Nice review, thanks. I've been thinking of getting an OVM as well.

In terms of wearability and quality, it will be interesting to hear your thoughts on how does it compare to the Seiko? (Other than the hands..)

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallest

maxthecat80 said:


> Nice review, thanks. I've been thinking of getting an OVM as well.
> 
> In terms of wearability and quality, it will be interesting to hear your thoughts on how does it compare to the Seiko? (Other than the hands..)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is nicer than Seiko other than the hands.

Better lume
feels much more solid in metal
more accurate
swiss movement ticks and feels physically different and nicer
Lume is comparable overall, after 30min at least
comfort wise no complaints on either
OVM wears bigger
In person friends like the OVM a lot more than SKX
It is a step up, and feels like it - if you wanna trade up without huge cost this is a good way to go!


----------



## M1K3Z0R

Thanks for the comparison. After looking at your pictures closely I've decided I prefer the look of the 007, which I find odd considering among Seiko divers the SKX007 isn't really to my liking (though the monster and sumo are).

I can appreciate steinhart trying to make a more authentic homage here, but that's thrown off by the larger case size. I also can't warm up to the fake patina "old radium" lume, usually when it comes to lume I've been spoiled by Seiko but in this case I just don't like looking at recreated deteriorated-looking lume any more than I enjoy looking at rust spots on an automobile.

As to the hands looking thin and "non-3D", I've noticed it's likely largely due to the low height of the hands above the dial, especially the hour hand - actually a very common issue in the non-legal watch community. This can be remedied if they used a #4 canon pinion, but they likely went with the #2 most standard ETA 2824s come with.


----------



## twintop

The hands aren't a deal breaker for me, was just an observation.
Maybe the hands look thinner because of how long they are on the O1V in comparison to my O1VR.
Glad to hear you really like your OVM, enjoy it.


----------



## maxthecat80

Tallest said:


> It is nicer than Seiko other than the hands.
> 
> Better lume
> feels much more solid in metal
> more accurate
> swiss movement ticks and feels physically different and nicer
> Lume is comparable overall, after 30min at least
> comfort wise no complaints on either
> OVM wears bigger
> In person friends like the OVM a lot more than SKX
> It is a step up, and feels like it - if you wanna trade up without huge cost this is a good way to go!


Thanks Tallest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Nice watch, congrats, looks great


----------



## Brimstone

Mine arrived today (5 days from order). I have to say that I really like the new dial. It fits with the vintage design better. No complaints from me and I think the hands look fine.


----------



## practicalwatch

Congrats on the new watch. I really like the side by side photo of the polarized vs. non-polarized lens capture. It's really good to have an idea of what it will normally look like.


----------



## Tallest

practicalwatch said:


> Congrats on the new watch. I really like the side by side photo of the polarized vs. non-polarized lens capture. It's really good to have an idea of what it will normally look like.


think the point was to dispell the myth that it was some light gray dial, which it isnt.

put it another way. if you are on tapatalk and using this dark colored layout on keyboard, the dial is closer color to "return" button and not the usual letter buttons.


----------



## Pilot2

I have the OVM v1.0, and like it a lot. I also like the v2's grey dial, but do not like the "Ocean One" font as it looks too modern for the OVM. I like that mine does not bare the Ocean One label. Overall it is still a nice watch. Great review, and pics! Thanks!


----------



## DarthBob

Liking the new grey dial!


----------



## Big Ted

Really like the case and bezel on the OVM I would like to see how it would look with a different dial and hand set. I know it would ruin the homage feel but it's just my 2 cents still its a nice piece enjoy it guys.


----------



## spazthecat

Looks good. I've been thinking about another Steinhart. Is the case shape still the same? I was hoping they would revamp it at some point so the lugs "wrap" around the wrist rather than being flat like it is now.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Tallest

spazthecat said:


> Looks good. I've been thinking about another Steinhart. Is the case shape still the same? I was hoping they would revamp it at some point so the lugs "wrap" around the wrist rather than being flat like it is now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


thinking its the function of hour wrist shape/size. on my wrist the watch sits fine to be honest. not noticing any discomfort or fitment issues.


----------



## Smithm

Tallest said:


> View attachment 2363282


I presume the above leather nato strap is also from Steinhart, isn't it? Looks gorgeous with the dark grey dial.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coogrrr94

Swedish army leather ss zulu strap from cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## coogrrr94

Smithm said:


> I presume the above leather nato strap is also from Steinhart, isn't it? Looks gorgeous with the dark grey dial.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I pm'd Tallest about his strap. He said it was Dark Chocolate strap from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Tallest

coogrrr94 said:


> Swedish army leather ss zulu strap from cheapestnatostraps.com


more pics? was actually thinking about ordering it. a lot of her straps photograph lighter than in real life it seems.


----------



## coogrrr94

I'll take some more pics soon. I also bought 2 nato straps for it, I'll take pics of those too. I got a black and sand nato from crown and buckle and a khaki from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Tallest

coogrrr94 said:


> I'll take some more pics soon. I also bought 2 nato straps for it, I'll take pics of those too. I got a black and sand nato from crown and buckle and a khaki from cheapestnatostraps.


Got khaki too. It is darker than I thought. Curiously the gray one is lighther than I thought! I reckon the black one will look great, had a 20mm one to test and looked very good (toned the gray dial down).


----------



## coogrrr94

Swedish army leather strap cheapestnatostraps 









Khaki from cheapestnatostraps 









Black and tan from crown and buckle


----------



## Tallest

Liking the swedish one, looks like a fairly OK quality too.


----------



## coogrrr94

Yes, I like it.


----------



## fna2005

Thanks for your review! I have had the older version and I liked it a lot. Given a chance I would buy the older version again.


----------



## Andy Gambino

Mine arrived Christmas eve opened the Box looked at it in various lighting conditions. decided that the grey made the watch to washed out and and made it difficult to read in various lighting situations.


----------



## Tallest

Andy Gambino said:


> Mine arrived Christmas eve opened the Box looked at it in various lighting conditions. decided that the grey made the watch to washed out and and made it difficult to read in various lighting situations. I have it...


 Yeah we got it, thanks for registering and promoting your sale. Again.:roll:


----------



## Jon_Yo

Andy Gambino said:


> Mine arrived Christmas eve opened the Box looked at it in various lighting conditions. decided that the grey made the watch to washed out and and made it difficult to read in various lighting situations. I have it...


Mine never looks washed out, and I personally love all the different looks that the watch takes on due to lighting changes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

In the bottom left corner of every post is an icon with an exclamation mark (!) inside of it. It's the "Report Post" button. Please use it to report forum rule infractions.


----------



## Andy Gambino

Not impressed with your tone Tallest. I wasn't promoting anything


----------



## coogrrr94

Andy Gambino said:


> Not impressed with your tone Tallest. I wasn't promoting anything


If I remember correctly, the original (unedited) post mentioned a watch for sale, the price of the watch, where to purchase the watch and a deadline.

Perhaps that was what Tallest was referring to.

Nothing to see here now, happy holidays everyone.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Hello,

Gentlemen just a question for those in the Americas, I would like to order one of these new OVM but I see my ordering cart charging the full price including the 19% VAT... is that going to be deducted once the shipping country is confirmed? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> Hello,
> 
> Gentlemen just a question for those in the Americas, I would like to order one of these new OVM but I see my ordering cart charging the full price including the 19% VAT... is that going to be deducted once the shipping country is confirmed?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yes, pricing finalized for me at 294.12 EUR plus shipping.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

taike said:


> Yes, pricing finalized for me at 294.12 EUR plus shipping.


that's great!! well hopefully I'll be joining the club soon...

thanks a lot brother


----------



## UmpaHimself

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

That is quite a pimple you got where your pearl should be lol. Watch looks great, and I am a big fan of Steinhart but something about the tinted lume is weird to me. It looks like forced aging and yet nothing else is worn looking on the watch. It's not quite new, not quite old. Maybe that is the appeal to some people but I am not feeling it. Congrats though, I am sure it is one hell of a watch and the lume brightness really looks great!


----------



## vantagejuan

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009S...qid=1419817420&sr=8-11&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## coogrrr94

jose-CostaRica said:


> that's great!! well hopefully I'll be joining the club soon...
> 
> thanks a lot brother


Same here, I'm in the US, my price was the one without the VAT, I think that is a Europe tax.


----------



## jedge76

I may be mistaken, but I think we in the US get charged a duty fee. Can anyone chime in on that? I seem to remember having to pay for something like that when I bought my original OVM a few years ago...but then again, my memory could certainly be mistaken!


----------



## taike

jedge76 said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think we in the US get charged a duty fee. Can anyone chime in on that? I seem to remember having to pay for something like that when I bought my original OVM a few years ago...but then again, my memory could certainly be mistaken!


You are correct. FedEx will send a bill for duty plus customs brokerage fee.


----------



## Brimstone

I believe my bill from FedEx was $18.


----------



## Tallest

Back with some more thoughts.

Here is one and only issue I have come up with when it comes to the faded lume situation. I think the crisp white text vs very aged lume together clash a little, or it is not perfect. I would think a 3.0 version need to be all white text maxi dial on black face, or even on gray face.

But otherwise had the watch for a month now or so, and I don’t notice it on my wrist, it is part of it. Mostly swapping between leather and Bond natos, and occasional gray nato. Khaki Nato on weekend with cargo pants when working outside as well. Versatile time piece. The watch gained 2 minutes in about 4 weeks. In other words, VERY accurate and a level where my Seiko SKX007 was an absolute dog. Well done Steinhart on the accuracy front!


----------



## coogrrr94

Brimstone said:


> I believe my bill from FedEx was $18.


I just got my bill from FedEx, $16 and change.


----------



## n00btastica

Great write up, thanks - I think you have just persuaded me to pull the trigger on one .......


----------



## n00btastica

and the it gets closer .......


----------



## Tallest

been watching mine the same way, you got lucky buying it before price hike too.


----------



## n00btastica

Ohh, didn't know the price has / is going up !


----------



## Cwall3415

Tallest said:


> been watching mine the same way, you got lucky buying it before price hike too.


Price hike? When did it go up? Ordered one on Sunday, awaiting shipping!


----------



## Cwall3415

n00btastica said:


> and the it gets closer .......


noob, when did you order this?


----------



## n00btastica

Cwall3415 said:


> noob, when did you order this?


Order was placed on the 20th with confirmation on the same day and then notification of shipping on the 28th


----------



## Tallest

Cwall3415 said:


> Price hike? When did it go up? Ordered one on Sunday, awaiting shipping!


probably will be around +10% from FEb 2nd, but not sure across all models etc. Some they might raise 20%, others leave unchanged or do like 5%. I think it will be up to them to balance out pricing correctly in order not to lose the price sensitive crowd, while also making up the CHF difference via hiking chrono prices or something.


----------



## n00btastica

Look what turned up









Yep, a box 

More pics later when I get chance to open it in peace


----------



## Heffdog116

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Luckily for me, I became intrigued by this watch yesterday lol

i see lots of talk about a price hike. Did this occur? I see the $380 euro price. What was it prior to this week? I want a beater to go along w my Rolex sub and this has the perfect feel


----------



## the_sim

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*



Heffdog116 said:


> Luckily for me, I became intrigued by this watch yesterday lol
> 
> i see lots of talk about a price hike. Did this occur? I see the $380 euro price. What was it prior to this week? I want a beater to go along w my Rolex sub and this has the perfect feel


$350


----------



## Heffdog116

Thank you. Makes me wish I bought last week but oh well. I guess at least no rush in buying one


----------



## Heffdog116

So a brand new one is roughly $435 straight from Steinhart. If someone were to find a BNIB OVM 1.0, what would a fair price be? Certainly more than a BNIB OVM 2.0 right?


----------



## Tallest

Heffdog116 said:


> So a brand new one is roughly $435 straight from Steinhart. If someone were to find a BNIB OVM 1.0, what would a fair price be? Certainly more than a BNIB OVM 2.0 right?


well, I wouldnt pay for it more than 2.0, why, because of dial color? Please, this is a 350 EUR watch, gotta chill with the whole "insta classic". Pay for it whatever you want, you are the buyer. See what seller offers and go for the price that suits you. I mean the GMTs for sales for 750 right now, you gotta be an idiot to pay that when new one is available in few months... yet people do it. The idiot of course is not the one who asks, but the one who pays.  I don't see why the OVM v 1.0 must certainly cost more. If you want this style, get the Squale Atmos militare version, it's probably a better quality watch even and a brand has actual historical credibility. Plus smaller size (40mm) might be more appealing to some.


----------



## Heffdog116

Thank you for the response. I ended up pulling the trigger on the 1.0. I love the look of the Squale, but I'm getting this watch to be a back/beater to my Rolex sub. The squale looks too much like the sub. I was drawn to OVM for the milsub look. That being said, I got a fair deal on the 1.0 and mainly just prefer the look of the 1.0


----------



## n00btastica

Rather than hijack this thread anymore, I have started a fresh one for my experience / review here :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/omv-2-review-1535722.html#post12627034

Thanks again Tallest


----------



## rayo

Today I recevied my OVM and I can confirm that the dial colour looks dark as in photos on the start of the thread. I found them very usefull.
I am very pleased with watch, when I take time I will make same photo of watch.


----------



## taike




----------



## RUSH2689

taike said:


>


what strap is that?


----------



## taike

RUSH2689 said:


> what strap is that?


The new Obris Morgan natural rubber. 
http://www.obrismorgan.com/natural_rubber_01_grey_22.html


----------



## Kingpin_

Really sorry, but every time I upload a picture (even after rotating it) it uploads it sideways. Can someone please explain to me what I'm doing wrong? I'm new to this forum (didn't think I was new to computers but yeah  )

I just received my Steinhart OVM 2.0 today only to realize after unwrapping everything that the bezel is not the correct one. I have to wait to contact Steinhart on what to do. What do you guys think? Of the looks of this bezel and what I should do. I kinda like the original OVM bezel better, but this doesn't look bad.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## COUPET

I like the bezel you've landed up with.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Kingpin_ said:


> Really sorry, but every time I upload a picture (even after rotating it) it uploads it sideways. Can someone please explain to me what I'm doing wrong? I'm new to this forum (didn't think I was new to computers but yeah  )
> 
> I just received my Steinhart OVM 2.0 today only to realize after unwrapping everything that the bezel is not the correct one. I have to wait to contact Steinhart on what to do. What do you guys think? Of the looks of this bezel and what I should do. I kinda like the original OVM bezel better, but this doesn't look bad.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Weird. Wonder how that happened?


----------



## samgab

Kingpin_ said:


> I just received my Steinhart OVM 2.0 today only to realize after unwrapping everything that the bezel is not the correct one. I have to wait to contact Steinhart on what to do. What do you guys think? Of the looks of this bezel and what I should do. I kinda like the original OVM bezel better, but this doesn't look bad.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I like that "Military" model better with the bezel that has the markings every minute. It just seems to suit the whole design better, IMHO. 
If it were me I'd be requesting Steinhart to send the correct bezel.

PS: What is UP with their QC lately!??


----------



## Kingpin_

samgab said:


> I like that "Military" model better with the bezel that has the markings every minute. It just seems to suit the whole design better, IMHO.
> If it were me I'd be requesting Steinhart to send the correct bezel.
> 
> PS: What is UP with their QC lately!??


I agree. I like the original bezel more too. I'm sure they'll make it right. Haven't heard much about their QC but yeah this one slipped through.

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto

some pics of mine....

in original shape...



















and modified....


----------



## Tallest

samgab said:


> I like that "Military" model better with the bezel that has the markings every minute. It just seems to suit the whole design better, IMHO.
> If it were me I'd be requesting Steinhart to send the correct bezel.
> 
> PS: What is UP with their QC lately!??


My guess - too many orders, they cant cope. Need to invest more unto qc but this is pricey may be and they wanna keep low price point of watches. I guess!


----------



## Dec1968

Let's revive this thread....


----------



## sunpazed

Haven't seen many new orders of these. 

Assuming the grey dial has turned people to other watches, like the Ocean 1, and the GMT.

That being said, I ordered my OVM 2.0 last week. Love the simplicity of the layout.
Still waiting for shipping details. Will post when it arrives.


----------



## Dec1968

sunpazed said:


> Haven't seen many new orders of these.
> 
> Assuming the grey dial has turned people to other watches, like the Ocean 1, and the GMT.
> 
> That being said, I ordered my OVM 2.0 last week. Love the simplicity of the layout.
> Still waiting for shipping details. Will post when it arrives.


I ordered mine last week as well. Hopefully our watches show up soon. Congratulations on your purchase.

David


----------



## shakin_jake

Dec1968 said:


> Let's revive this thread....


~~~LOL, Yes!, now correct me if I'm wrong David, but in regards to you ordering (and waiting) for an OVM, this will be your 2nd, am I right? If so, perhaps you could start a 2nd OVM Steinhart Owners Club...I'm sure it will have many members, and be a big hit to boot=

@ Tallest-

I agree with what you said about the hands, and in no way is it a deal breaker (as you also mentioned), now about trying to decide between a Squale and the OVM from Steinhart (for those considering either or)...having actually witnessed/used Steinhart's customer service first hand, I would not consider the Squale on that point alone. Sure, for another $150 or so, the Squale may appeal to some people more (vs. the Steinhart) on a few levels, if they're deciding between the two, and the Squale won out with them...but considering the similar price range on both of these watches, the Steinhart really does it for me on all fronts. It's (OVM) just a damn nice 42mm mechanical diver

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Success isn't defined by the things you have.
It's defined by the things you don't need


----------



## Dec1968

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~LOL, Yes!, now correct me if I'm wrong David, but in regards to you ordering (and waiting) for an OVM, this will be your 2nd, am I right? If so, perhaps you could start a 2nd OVM Steinhart Owners Club...I'm sure it will have many members, and be a big hit to boot=
> 
> @ Tallest-
> 
> I agree with what you said about the hands, and in no way is it a deal breaker (as you also mentioned), now about trying to decide between a Squale and the OVM from Steinhart (for those considering either or)...having actually witnessed/used Steinhart's customer service first hand, I would not consider the Squale on that point alone. Sure, for another $150 or so, the Squale may appeal to some people more (vs. the Steinhart) on a few levels, if they're deciding between the two, and the Squale won out with them...but considering the similar price range on both of these watches, the Steinhart really does it for me on all fronts. It's (OVM) just a damn nice 42mm mechanical diver
> 
> Best,
> 
> Jake
> Reddick Fla.
> Success isn't defined by the things you have.
> It's defined by the things you don't need


I should start a second owners club....great idea!

David


----------



## Dec1968

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~LOL, Yes!, now correct me if I'm wrong David, but in regards to you ordering (and waiting) for an OVM, this will be your 2nd, am I right? If so, perhaps you could start a 2nd OVM Steinhart Owners Club...I'm sure it will have many members, and be a big hit to boot=
> 
> @ Tallest-
> 
> I agree with what you said about the hands, and in no way is it a deal breaker (as you also mentioned), now about trying to decide between a Squale and the OVM from Steinhart (for those considering either or)...having actually witnessed/used Steinhart's customer service first hand, I would not consider the Squale on that point alone. Sure, for another $150 or so, the Squale may appeal to some people more (vs. the Steinhart) on a few levels, if they're deciding between the two, and the Squale won out with them...but considering the similar price range on both of these watches, the Steinhart really does it for me on all fronts. It's (OVM) just a damn nice 42mm mechanical diver
> 
> Best,
> 
> Jake
> Reddick Fla.
> Success isn't defined by the things you have.
> It's defined by the things you don't need


I started a thread per your suggestion.

David


----------



## Oranje15

I get to become an official member of this club later this week. Extremely excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo

I'm interested in this but like I asked in the other OVM revived thread - does it bother you that the dial is vintage-looking but the bezel insert is an unmacthing modern-looking black?


----------



## Dec1968

Estilo said:


> I'm interested in this but like I asked in the other OVM revived thread - does it bother you that the dial is vintage-looking but the bezel insert is an unmacthing modern-looking black?


That's a good question.....well, if it bugs me too much I will simply order a new bezel insert from Steinhart for $15 and then age it myself. Easy fix


----------



## Estilo

Dec1968 said:


> I will simply order a new bezel insert from Steinhart for $15 and then age it myself.


Care to share this bro? I've read up stuff on aging bezels but nothing conclusive so far. What do you normally do?


----------



## Dec1968

Estilo said:


> Care to share this bro? I've read up stuff on aging bezels but nothing conclusive so far. What do you normally do?


You can bake it in the oven for a time, or use some bleach, lots of ways. A quick Google search will give you many ways to do it and then pick the one you are most comfortable doing.

David


----------



## cairoanan

Mine says sup


----------



## Dec1968

PERFECT TIMING on the shot!



cairoanan said:


> Mine says sup


----------



## cairoanan

^^^ha! Didn't even notice it until you said that


----------



## sunpazed

Mine just arrived yesterday morning.









Here it is on my tiny wrist after I adjusted the bracelet.

Some observations:


The dial is very grey,
The lume is quite a salmon colour, rather than a yellow.
Yes, the hands are thin.
I have bigger, heavier watches that are more comfortable.
The quality of the construction is amazing for the price.

The watch is certainly polarising. Some people immediately hate it, others immediately love it.

Don't know which camp I'm in yet.

I'll wear wear it for a month and see how things go.


----------



## Dec1968

sunpazed said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 7033873
> 
> 
> Here it is on my tiny wrist after I adjusted the bracelet.
> 
> Some observations:
> 
> 
> The dial is very grey,
> The lume is quite a salmon colour, rather than a yellow.
> Yes, the hands are thin.
> I have bigger, heavier watches that are more comfortable.
> The quality of the construction is amazing for the price.
> 
> The watch is certainly polarising. Some people immediately hate it, others immediately love it.
> 
> Don't know which camp I'm in yet.
> 
> I'll wear wear it for a month and see how things go.


What size are your wrists?

David


----------



## sunpazed

Dec1968 said:


> What size are your wrists?
> 
> David


175mm or 6.9"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaphH

sunpazed said:


> 175mm or 6.9"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The grey colour would grow on you because it seems it is always changing, giving it a more refined touch. But... your wrist look thinner than mine but has exacly the same size, meaning that yours is more round. As the watch is flat, that might explain why it wears less comfortably that other watches.


----------



## sunpazed

Here's a few shots of the OVM 2.0 with the SLR. Sorry about the dust.
The grey dial doesn't really show up in these shots. Looks darker than how it looks in reality.

View attachment DSC_7064.jpg

View attachment DSC_7066.jpg

View attachment DSC_7073.jpg

View attachment DSC_7077.jpg

View attachment DSC_7079.jpg

View attachment DSC_7083.jpg

View attachment DSC_7084.jpg


----------



## Dec1968

Pilot2 said:


> I have the OVM v1.0, and like it a lot. I also like the v2's grey dial, but do not like the "Ocean One" font as it looks too modern for the OVM. I like that mine does not bare the Ocean One label. Overall it is still a nice watch. Great review, and pics! Thanks!


When you compare the dials (v1 to v2), the newer one more closely resembles the 5517. The Rolex dial has text under the brand name that says 'Oyster Perpetual' and Steinhart adding Ocean One under the brand name is a perfect way of mirroring that.









David


----------



## sunpazed

Here's how the ETA in my OVM performs.
Doesn't look too bad at all.


----------



## Dec1968

My OVM v2 showed up today with no email from Steinhart saying it had shipped. So happy!!!

Initial impressions - this is far nicer than the v1 ever was. I lusted after the v1 and in pictures it was perfect. But the moment I put it on my wrist I wasn't in love. Something was off. The dark dial with the faded peach coloration seemed forced to me. It just didn't feel like it had matured. Close, but not perfect.

That said, this v2 is perfect. The gray dial completely balances the color of the peach on the dial and the subtle changes in color variation as the light shifts makes the dial feel 'alive'. It's a wonderful upgrade and I commend Steinhart on the choice. On paper I would have said like many of you that it looks weird. In person it's perfect.

You have to have owned both to fully appreciate them in person. This truly is a massive upgrade. The v1 also came with a 22/22 bracelet which felt too large - the new tapered version is WORLDS better.

Here are a few shots to show the variations in the dial color and shade.









David


----------



## ZORD

Kick ass shots David.Thx


----------



## Dec1968

ZORD said:


> Kick ass shots David.Thx


Thanks. I tried to capture the subtle variations with the dial. You really have to as it with both eyes and in motion. Pictures just don't do it justice.

David


----------



## insomniac2

Dec1968 said:


> My OVM v2 showed up today with no email from Steinhart saying it had shipped. So happy!!!
> 
> Initial impressions - this is far nicer than the v1 ever was. I lusted after the v1 and in pictures it was perfect. But the moment I put it on my wrist I wasn't in love. Something was off. The dark dial with the faded peach coloration seemed forced to me. It just didn't feel like it had matured. Close, but not perfect.
> 
> That said, this v2 is perfect. The gray dial completely balances the color of the peach on the dial and the subtle changes in color variation as the light shifts makes the dial feel 'alive'. It's a wonderful upgrade and I commend Steinhart on the choice. On paper I would have said like many of you that it looks weird. In person it's perfect.
> 
> You have to have owned both to fully appreciate them in person. This truly is a massive upgrade. The v1 also came with a 22/22 bracelet which felt too large - the new tapered version is WORLDS better.
> 
> Here are a few shots to show the variations in the dial color and shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


Best pictures of v2 anyone has taken so far .. God job David , looks great Enjoy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpazed

Congrats on the arrival.

Here's my take after wearing the watch as my daily for a week.

Initially wasn't receptive to the grey and peach dial, but now I think it's great. It truly is unique amongst my collection. I do like the way the dial changes in the light. It grows on you!

However, the laser cut backing does irritate me. The edges are quite sharp, and do catch my arm. It's not the most comfortable backing I've worn.

I'll keep it as my daily for a few weeks and see if I can get used to the irritation.


----------



## Dec1968

sunpazed said:


> Congrats on the arrival.
> 
> Here's my take after wearing the watch as my daily for a week.
> 
> Initially wasn't receptive to the grey and peach dial, but now I think it's great. It truly is unique amongst my collection. I do like the way the dial changes in the light. It grows on you!
> 
> However, the laser cut backing does irritate me. The edges are quite sharp, and do catch my arm. It's not the most comfortable backing I've worn.
> 
> I'll keep it as my daily for a few weeks and see if I can get used to the irritation.


You can lightly sand the back without damaging it or marring it and fix that.

David


----------



## Dec1968

Took some more pics today on various NATO straps.










David


----------



## dZeak

I agree with your thoughts exactly.

Excellent pics - not only are they beautiful looking, but they capture the color of the dial perfectly. And not only that, but the ratio of the variations in the color of the dial in the pics you selected are just about what I see in real life. I.e., darker most of the time.

Now just promise us you won't go monkeying with the lugs! 



Dec1968 said:


> Thanks. I tried to capture the subtle variations with the dial. You really have to as it with both eyes and in motion. Pictures just don't do it justice.
> 
> David


----------



## Dec1968

dZeak said:


> I agree with your thoughts exactly.
> 
> Excellent pics - not only are they beautiful looking, but they capture the color of the dial perfectly. And not only that, but the ratio of the variations in the color of the dial in the pics you selected are just about what I see in real life. I.e., darker most of the time.
> 
> Now just promise us you won't go monkeying with the lugs!


Thank you! Now I cannot promise I won't monkey with those lugs....if I do it will be very subtle. But I may not get the courage to do it.

David


----------



## Dec1968

Drumming up the courage to soften the tip ends of the lugs.......



dZeak said:


> I agree with your thoughts exactly.
> 
> Excellent pics - not only are they beautiful looking, but they capture the color of the dial perfectly. And not only that, but the ratio of the variations in the color of the dial in the pics you selected are just about what I see in real life. I.e., darker most of the time.
> 
> Now just promise us you won't go monkeying with the lugs!


----------



## MacTruck

I've seen every picture you have posted of the OVM V2 and I would swear your dial is a different color than my V2. Yours is more black and darker. Mine is lighter and more brownish. Did they release variations of the V2 dial?


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> I've seen every picture you have posted of the OVM V2 and I would swear your dial is a different color than my V2. Yours is more black and darker. Mine is lighter and more brownish. Did they release variations of the V2 dial?












Here's a few more. The brownish tint comes with the strap you wear. Tan and brown straps pull the brown from the dial, gray pulls the gray, etc. I love the dial.


----------



## Dec1968

To directly answer your question, I have never heard that they had varying dials. They should all be the same.

Post some indoor and outdoor pics of yours at different angles like I have, if you don't mind. I would love to see the difference.



MacTruck said:


> I've seen every picture you have posted of the OVM V2 and I would swear your dial is a different color than my V2. Yours is more black and darker. Mine is lighter and more brownish. Did they release variations of the V2 dial?


----------



## knezz

It is alive dial , it pulls color from a strap like David told you. As i know they have never changed shade of gray. One thing i know that this watch is born for nato , therefore my ss bracelet in unwrapped sitting and waiting sone other ocean that i might order on leather strap and use on ss from ovm.


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> It is alive dial , it pulls color from a strap like David told you. As i know they have never changed shade of gray. One thing i know that this watch is born for nato , therefore my ss bracelet in unwrapped sitting and waiting sone other ocean that i might order on leather strap and use on ss from ovm.


I'm a HUGE bracelet guy, but I wear mine on NATO way more. You couldn't be more correct in saying that. Built for NATO straps.


----------



## Dec1968

David


----------



## knezz

I am thinking same today , but literally


----------



## thewire

very nice..i m tempting for one as well


----------



## knezz

thewire said:


> very nice..i m tempting for one as well


It is a fantastic timepiece, you will not regret for sure.


----------



## ryguy87

knezz said:


> It is a fantastic timepiece, you will not regret for sure.


Nice picture...
The strap really complements the watch well.


----------



## Dec1968

That's a SharkNATO strap....isn't it?


knezz said:


> I am thinking same today , but literally


----------



## Dec1968

David


----------



## knezz

Dec1968 said:


> That's a SharkNATO strap....isn't it?


Got it as a present, not sure


----------



## MacTruck

Thanks guys. This thread caused me to order 2 more of these bad boys.


----------



## thewire

knezz said:


> It is a fantastic timepiece, you will not regret for sure.


I am debating this and Squale 1415..for $100 more


----------



## Dec1968

thewire said:


> I am debating this and Squale 1415..for $100 more


Fit and finish on the Steinhart is superior.


----------



## knezz

I can't stand squale logo. No doubt good watches


----------



## MacTruck

knezz said:


> I can't stand squale logo. No doubt good watches


My thoughts exactly. Logo is not as professional as Steinhart.


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> I can't stand squale logo. No doubt good watches


The offset on the logo is distracting at best, ugly for certain.


----------



## dr_ranger

knezz said:


> I am thinking same today , but literally


Beautiful. I just got my OVM Maxi on Monday and am debating on what nato(s) to pick up. The one Gnomon sent me was hideous. Any ideas?


----------



## Dec1968

dr_ranger said:


> Beautiful. I just got my OVM Maxi on Monday and am debating on what nato(s) to pick up. The one Gnomon sent me was hideous. Any ideas?


Lead gray (on an OVM v2)


----------



## chronowc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronowc

Where do you guys get NATO straps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

chronowc said:


> Where do you guys get NATO straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon and the bay


----------



## sefrcoko

chronowc said:


> Where do you guys get NATO straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crown and Buckle


----------



## spirit.varun

Interesting, different OVM 2.0 watches seem to have different shades of grey, not sure , but watched few videos and definitely noticed dark grayish, little light grayish,.. wondering when will 3.0 be out..


----------



## knezz

You are correct , mostly it does appear as dark gray, some times as light grey , some times even peach black. Interesting dial for sure. You will not be surprised to see brownish and bluish as well


----------



## mykii

dr_ranger said:


> Beautiful. I just got my OVM Maxi on Monday and am debating on what nato(s) to pick up. The one Gnomon sent me was hideous. Any ideas?


Grab a Phoenix Admiralty Grey - I think it is a must have for any 5517 homage.

Otherwise, I'd suggest a military green, a desert storm sand, a deep-dark brown and possibly something fun like a bond.

Just my 2c. Also on the NATO hunt and some of those are one's I've picked up.


----------



## dr_ranger

mykii said:


> Grab a Phoenix Admiralty Grey - I think it is a must have for any 5517 homage.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd suggest a military green, a desert storm sand, a deep-dark brown and possibly something fun like a bond.
> 
> Just my 2c. Also on the NATO hunt and some of those are one's I've picked up.


Awesome, thank you! I have a grey and "silver green" coming from cheapestnatostraps.com. Can't wait to try them out, thanks for advice!


----------



## J.C

dr_ranger said:


> Awesome, thank you! I have a grey and "silver green" coming from cheapestnatostraps.com. Can't wait to try them out, thanks for advice!


I have have quite a few straps from cheapestnatostraps.com and I really like them (especially their leather NATOs for the price) and suggest/promote them to my friends who ask...but there is no contest (IMO) between them and Phoenix when it come to standard/nylon - the colour and texture of Phoenix is just PERFECT!


----------



## dzlvs8

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Does anyone know if the Crystal is domed less than on the original version. The domed crystal stands out WAY too much for me. A more subtle dome would be nice!


----------



## knezz

*Re: OVM Grey dial / just got it, first impressions*

Well o1v is not the same case. So no possible swap.


----------



## Dec1968

dzlvs8 said:


> Does anyone know if the Crystal is domed less than on the original version. The domed crystal stands out WAY too much for me. A more subtle dome would be nice!


The domed sapphire crystal is the same between the OVM v1 and OVM v2. It's also the same crystal on the OV1R.


----------



## spirit.varun

Just pulled the trigger on OVM red today... 
It looks like grey color grows on you...

For folks in US : Any idea on how much is the custom charges lately ?, would appreciate replies....


----------



## Dec1968

spirit.varun said:


> Just pulled the trigger on OVM red today...
> It looks like grey color grows on you...
> 
> For folks in US : Any idea on how much is the custom charges lately ?, would appreciate replies....


Less than $20


----------



## spirit.varun

Dec1968 said:


> Less than $20


Thank you!
Might ask you one question: how long does it take once ordered to reach you including processing and shipping?

Thank you!

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

spirit.varun said:


> Thank you!
> Might ask you one question: how long does it take once ordered to reach you including processing and shipping?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


From Steinhart? Maybe ten days or so. But it can come sooner or later depending on what they have going on. It is a micro brand so keep expectations in check.

Or did you mean the invoice from FedEx? That's a few weeks after.


----------



## Photon

I have yet to ever receive a bill from Fedex in the US. The new law says nothing taxed under $800 so he should be good.



Dec1968 said:


> From Steinhart? Maybe ten days or so. But it can come sooner or later depending on what they have going on. It is a micro brand so keep expectations in check.
> 
> Or did you mean the invoice from FedEx? That's a few weeks after.


----------



## Dec1968

Photon said:


> I have yet to ever receive a bill from Fedex in the US. The new law says nothing taxed under $800 so he should be good.


Huh weird. Good on you though. For the two I bought direct I got billed for each.


----------



## Photon

Dec1968 said:


> Huh weird. Good on you though. For the two I bought direct I got billed for each.


That is because after Waco, the US Government does not like Texans.  I myself love Texas and all of its great people.


----------



## spirit.varun

Dec1968 said:


> From Steinhart? Maybe ten days or so. But it can come sooner or later depending on what they have going on. It is a micro brand so keep expectations in check.
> 
> Or did you mean the invoice from FedEx? That's a few weeks after.


Thank you , 
Now the anxiety starts...

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun

Photon said:


> I have yet to ever receive a bill from Fedex in the US. The new law says nothing taxed under $800 so he should be good.


Thank you 
This is good info new custom charges 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

At least we can secede and survive if we do 



Photon said:


> That is because after Waco, the US Government does not like Texans.  I myself love Texas and all of its great people.


----------



## dzlvs8

Dang. Ok Thanks!


Dec1968 said:


> The domed sapphire crystal is the same between the OVM v1 and OVM v2. It's also the same crystal on the OV1R.


----------



## dr_ranger

J.C said:


> I have have quite a few straps from cheapestnatostraps.com and I really like them (especially their leather NATOs for the price) and suggest/promote them to my friends who ask...but there is no contest (IMO) between them and Phoenix when it come to standard/nylon - the colour and texture of Phoenix is just PERFECT!


I will be sure to get one, thanks!


----------



## thewire

anyone has a nato strap khakis or olive on it?


----------



## Dec1968

thewire said:


> anyone has a nato strap khakis or olive on it?


----------



## spirit.varun

I got my ocean one vintage red today and thought will double check if what I am seeing is expected behavior:
it has ETA 2824-2 elabore.
When I unscrew my crown, it seems to be landing in the mode setting where Date settings is changed rather on setting where manual winding is done in 2/4 tries, and when this happens the only way to get into manual winding mode is to pull the crown all the way out to Time change settings mode, after when you rotate the crown for time change it also pops further out and then I am able able to push the crown all the way back in to get into manual winding mode other wise I am not able to get into manual wind.
When it works, unscrewing the crown lands into manual winding mode, further pulling of crown goes into Date change mode, further pulling of crown goes into Time change mode for the remaining tries,.
I am bit worried that spring which pops out the crown OR engagement of crown when unscrewed might be glitchy.
Crown popping out is not confident feel and hard to tell if it actually popped out or still screwed in, looks like the spring to pop the crown out is weak
Also manual winding is so coarse when comparing to Seiko's manual wind.

Any replies would greatly be appreciated if I should this in for replacement.


----------



## sefrcoko

spirit.varun said:


> I got my ocean one vintage red today and thought will double check if what I am seeing is expected behavior:
> it has ETA 2824-2 elabore.
> When I unscrew my crown, it seems to be landing in the mode setting where Date settings is changed rather on setting where manual winding is done in 2/4 tries, and when this happens the only way to get into manual winding mode is to pull the crown all the way out to Time change settings mode, after when you rotate the crown for time change it also pops further out and then I am able able to push the crown all the way back in to get into manual winding mode other wise I am not able to get into manual wind.
> When it works, unscrewing the crown lands into manual winding mode, further pulling of crown goes into Date change mode, further pulling of crown goes into Time change mode for the remaining tries,.
> I am bit worried that spring which pops out the crown OR engagement of crown when unscrewed might be glitchy.
> Crown popping out is not confident feel and hard to tell if it actually popped out or still screwed in, looks like the spring to pop the crown out is weak
> Also manual winding is so coarse when comparing to Seiko's manual wind.
> 
> Any replies would greatly be appreciated if I should this in for replacement.


Suggest you pick one thread for your post, rather than posting the same thing in multiple threads please.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=29929386

Even better, perhaps start your own thread for this issue to get best results. Cheers


----------



## kelt

spirit.varun said:


> I got my ocean one vintage red today and thought will double check if what I am seeing is expected behavior:
> it has ETA 2824-2 elabore.
> When I unscrew my crown, it seems to be landing in the mode setting where Date settings is changed rather on setting where manual winding is done in 2/4 tries, and when this happens the only way to get into manual winding mode is to pull the crown all the way out to Time change settings mode, after when you rotate the crown for time change it also pops further out and then I am able able to push the crown all the way back in to get into manual winding mode other wise I am not able to get into manual wind.
> When it works, unscrewing the crown lands into manual winding mode, further pulling of crown goes into Date change mode, further pulling of crown goes into Time change mode for the remaining tries,.
> I am bit worried that spring which pops out the crown OR engagement of crown when unscrewed might be glitchy.
> Crown popping out is not confident feel and hard to tell if it actually popped out or still screwed in, looks like the spring to pop the crown out is weak
> Also manual winding is so coarse when comparing to Seiko's manual wind.
> 
> Any replies would greatly be appreciated if I should this in for replacement.


You have posted the same message on five different threads of this forum within a few hours regardless of the topic!

You will not get a better reply to your query by overcrowding the Forum, it's counterproductive.


----------



## spirit.varun

kelt said:


> You have posted the same message on five different threads of this forum within a few hours regardless of the topic!
> 
> You will not get a better reply to your query by overcrowding the Forum, it's counterproductive.


I really am sorry, I got into panic mode. 
I did a start a thread on this issue now.
Thanks

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

spirit.varun said:


> I really am sorry, I got into panic mode.
> I did a start a thread on this issue now.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


I would reach out to Steinhart and see what they sale. Aftersale support is strong.

David


----------



## spirit.varun

Dec1968 said:


> I would reach out to Steinhart and see what they sale. Aftersale support is strong.
> 
> David


Thanks David, they have been really good on email communication so far.
Will go tru their FedEx procedure and ship it to out soon.

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

spirit.varun said:


> Thanks David, they have been really good on email communication so far.
> Will go tru their FedEx procedure and ship it to out soon.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear that. Congratulations!

David


----------

